# ABSTIMMUNG - das beste User-GT 2007 ---- CLASSIC (2 v. 6)



## Kint (1. März 2008)

die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 01.03.08 bis 14.03.08 nach folgendem Schema.


jeder forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro kategorie drei stimmen, die in klassischer gold silber bronze oder 1.2.3. manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die kategorie.*

untenstehend sind die Usernamen *rot * markiert. durch numerierung und nennung der namen wird in der jeweiligen Kategorie abgestimmt. 
die abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. ) - Auch wer für "Kint" stimmt hat was falsch gemacht  

Die fotos sind Thumbnails - dh durch anklicken kommt Ihr ins Fotoalbum der User und könnte euch mehr oder größere Bilder ansehen. 

*kommentare dürfen gerne UNTER der Stimmabgabe angefügt werden. *FEUER FREI !


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*zingel*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von zingel

Registriert seit: May 2003
Ort: Willisau
















GT Timberline 1985

1984 stieg GT in den wachsenden MTB-Markt ein. Ihre ersten Mountainbikes waren stark an das Design ihrer BMX-Cruiser angelehnt. Das berühmte Triple Triangle Design wurde erst 1987 eingeführt.

Mein Timberline hab ich mit einer Kompletten Deerhead Gruppe und den für GT üblichen SR Parts aufgebaut. Da man dem Rahmen deutlich ansieht, dass GT aus der BMX-Ecke kommt, hab ich dem Bike BMX-typisch noch ein wenig Farbe eingehaucht.

Speclist

Frame: Ishiwata CrMo 4130
Fork : CrMo 4130
Rims: Araya 26x1.75
Hubs: SR Sakae
Spokes: DT 4x
Tires: Mongoose Winners Choise, blue
Pedals: SR BMX
Crank: SR Sakae
Chain: Shimano
Rear Cogs: Shimano M700
Bottom Bracket: SR
Front Derailleur: Shimano M700
Rear Derailleur: Shimano M700
Shifters: Shimano M700
Grips: GT Ame, blue
Handlebars: Rizer, steel
Stem: SR
Headset: GT Epoch
Brake: Shimano M700
Levers: Shimano M700
Saddle: Kashimax Aero, blue
Seat Post: SR Laprade
Quick release: none
Colors: chrome
Size (c/c): 18
Serial #: GT5B812



*mountymaus*
WP: GTeam no way Girls

Benutzerbild von mountymaus

Registriert seit: Nov 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Xizang Team, GT Zaskar Race, GT ZR 1.0, GT LTS 1, GT Karakoram, Storck Bandit (zerlegt), Storck Adrenalin,
















*Rahmen:* GT Karakoram 1992
*Gabel:* GT 
*Steuersatz:* Shimano XT
*Vorbau:* GT Flip-Flop
*Lenker:* GT
*Griffgummi:* Ritchey WCS (leider neu)
*Shifter:* Shimano XT
*Umwerfer:* Shimano 
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano LX
*Bremse vorn:* Shimano DX
*Bremse hinten:* U- Brake Shimano
*Sattelstütze:* GT
*Sattel:* Selle Italia LDY (Das Rad wird schließlich auch bewegt!!)
*Naben:* Shimano XT
*Felgen:* Matrix
*Reifen vorn:* Spezialiced
*Reifen hinten:* Pegasus



*mini.tom*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von mini.tom

Registriert seit: Jul 2005
















morgen wird es zum ersten mal gefahren 




*GT-Sassy*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von GT-Sassy

Registriert seit: Aug 2005
Bike: GT Outpost (Bj.1989), GT Tachyon, GT Avalanche, Dino Cruiser, GT Tequesta, GT LTS, GT Outpost 28", GT Tempest SS, GT Tempest, 2x GT Karakoram (im Aufbau) "Zweiter bei der Wahl des schönsten GT 2007-Rubrik BMX-"
















GT Outpost, Bj 89 Model 90 
Original Ausstattung



*BonelessChicken*
zeitlich zurückgeblieben

Benutzerbild von BonelessChicken

Registriert seit: Oct 2003
Bike: der Stall ist jetzt voll genug
















*Rahmen:* GT Karakoram Elite 1991 (Paintjob: Nightsky, Grösse: 18")
*Gabel:* GT Triple Trac
*Steuersatz:* Tioga Avenger 1 1/8"
*Vorbau:* GT 1 1/8"
*Lenker:* GT Alu
*Griffe:* Ritchey
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Deore XT
*Bremshebel:* Shimano Deore DX
*Umwerfer:* Shimano DX
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Deore DX
*Innenlager:* Shimano Deore XT 73 mm, Achslänge 122 mm
*Kurbel:* Shimano Deore DX
*Pedale:* SR
*Kette:* Shimano Deore XT
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore DX
*Bremse vorne:* Shimano Deore DX
*Bremse hinten:* Shimano Deore DX U-Brake
*Sattelstütze:* Kalloy 26,4 mm
*Sattel:* GT
*Sattelschnellspanner:* GT Alu
*Naben:* Shimano Deore DX
*Schnellspanner:* Shimano Deore DX
*Felgen:* Ritchey Vantage Comp
*Reifen:* Ritchey MegaBite 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*Ketterechts*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von Ketterechts

Registriert seit: Jan 2005
Ort: Nordbaden
Bike: Nur welche von 90-98
















Rahmen: GT TEQUESTA lackiert in Reinweiß
Gabel: original GT
Steuersatz: Shimano XT 1"
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT schwarz
Vorbau: original GT
Lenker: Odyssey Stealth
Griffgummi: original GT
Pedale: Shimano XT
Bremse vorne : Shimano XT schwarz 
Bremse hinten : Shimano XT U-Brake 
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Laufräder : hinten schwarze XT Nabe und Mavic Felge - vorne schwarze Syncros Nabe und Alesa Hard Rock  
Reifen: Panaracer Smoke / Ritchey Megabyte




*tomasius*
..............

Benutzerbild von tomasius

Registriert seit: Mar 2004
Bike: Retromist
















*Rahmen:* GT XIZANG 1990/ 1991, G 18038 
*Gabel:* GT 2x4
*Steuersatz:* Shimano XT, HP-M736
*Vorbau:* Syncros Cattleprod
*Lenker:* k.A.
*Griffe:* Ritchey True Grips
*Schalthebel:* Shimano XT, SL-M732 
*Bremshebel:* Shimano XT II SLR, BL-M733
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XT, FD-M735
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT, RD-M735
*Innenlager:* Shimano Deore XT, BB-UN72 
*Kurbel:* Shimano Deore XT, FC-M735
*Pedale:* Shimano Deore XT, PD-M730
*Kette:* Shimano XT 
*Kassette:* Shimano XT, CS-HG90-7
*Bremse vorne:* Shimano XT SLR, BR-M730
*Bremse hinten:* Shimano XT II U-Brake
*Sattelstütze:* Syncros
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Titanium
*Sattelschnellspanner:* k.A.
*Naben:* Shimano Deore DX, HB-M650 & FH-M650
*Schnellspanner:* Shimano XT
*Felgen:* Araya RM -20 
*Reifen:* Specialized Ground Control, 26 x 1.95

Mist, jetzt ist es dreckig!  Aber es muss ja nicht immer alles NOS bleiben 
Nach fast sechs Monaten ist mein 1990/ 1991 Xizang nun endlich fertig.
Für Schlammschlachten wird es aber definitiv nicht eingesetzt. Sattdessen muss dann mein Zaskar herhalten.





*spatzel*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von spatzel

Registriert seit: Sep 2004
Ort: Kippenheim
Bike: 92er Zaskar LE;98er Zaskar LE; 93er Rocky Mountain Stratos,90er Rocky Mountain Cirrus,91er RM Equipe
















.........dann werde ich euch mal mein Zaskar vorstellen, welches ich im Winter 1992/93 für 4500 DMark gekauft habe. Ich habe den Originalaufbau mit späteren kleinen Änderungen aufgeführt, sowie wie es jetzt wieder dasteht. Das Bike wurde10 Jahre im Urzustand gefahren, bis mir 2003 das Gardaseeterrain zu mehr Federweg geraten hatte und dann die Umbauten anfingen....

Original

Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE 18 06/92
Decals: noch alle original( falls noch vorhanden, ein Competition Series fehlt)
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 20
Steuersatz: Shimano XTR
Vorbau: ursprünglich GT FlipFlop1 1/8" 150mm, später Einbau eines Control Stems 150mm
Lenker: GT Alu blank
Griffe: Onza
Barends: Onza schwarz
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Innenlager: Shimano BB UN 91
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Kassette: Shimano XTR
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR
Bremse hinten: Shimano Deore XT U-Brake
Sattelstütze: Tioga
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Nabe vorne: zuerst Shimano XTR, baldiger Wechsel auf Ringle Superbubba schwarz
Nabe hinten: Shimano XTR
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR, später Wechsel auf Ringle TiStix in rot
Felgen: Sun Chinook, später Wechsel auf Mavic 261 hinten
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max 2.1

Heute

Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE 18 06/92
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 20 (NOS)
Steuersatz: Shimano XTR (NOS)
Vorbau: Control Stem 0°/150mm
Lenker: GT Alu schwarz
Griffe: GT
Barends: Onza schwarz
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR original
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR original
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel: Shimano XTR (NOS)
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT original
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Kassette: Shimano XTR
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR original
Bremse hinten: Shimano Deore XT U-Brake
Sattelstütze: Shimano XTR
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Nabe vorne: Ringle Superbubba schwarz
Nabe hinten: Shimano XTR
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR
Felge vorne: Sun Chinook
Felge hinten: Mavic 261
Reifen: Ritchey Megabite 2.1

Steht seit einer Woche wieder komplett da und wartet jetzt auf den Sommer





*gt-heini*
GTeam Süd

Benutzerbild von gt-heini

Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Zaskar - GT Psyclone - GT LTS 3000DS - GT Xizang - GT Zaskar LE - GT Terramoto -GT STS DH - GT ZR1.0 - GT Force (frame) - GT Zaskar 20th-anniversary (frame)
















Stückliste:

*Rahmen:   *                GT Psyclone ca. 1993/94 (leider ohne Rahmennummer)
*Gabel:*                      Rock Shox MAG 21
*Steuersatz:* Race Face Real Seal
*Vorbau: *                   Syncros Cattelhead
*Lenker:*                     Syncros Hardcore
*Sattelstütze:*             Syncros Hardcore
*Schalt/Bremshebel:*     XTR 900
*Bremsen:*                  XTR 900
*Schaltwerk:*               XTR 900
*Umwerfer:*                 XT 730
*Kurbel:* Race Face Turbine LP (1994)
*Innenlager:*                XT
*Naben:*                     XTR 900
*Felgen:* Mavic 117 SUP Ceramic
*Sattel:*                     Selle Italia Flite
*Pedale:* Shimano SPD-M 737






* Manni1599*
GT Team Nord

Benutzerbild von Manni1599

IBC DIMB Racing Team
Registriert seit: Oct 2005
Ort: Escheburg
Bike: GT's.
















Das Avalanche befindet sich in absolutem Originalzustand. Vermutlich ist sogar die Luft in den Reifen noch aus 1991. Als ich es Ende 2006 bekommen habe, hatte es ganz sicher weniger als 50 km gelaufen. Seitdem ist es allerdings einige hundert Km (ok, schonend) bewegt worden. Ich habe lediglich den original GT Bullbar nachgerüstet.

Teileliste:

Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1991, True Temper GTX
Gabel: GT 3 D
Vorbau: GT Flipflop
Lenker GT Ergo (Bullbar)
Schaltung, Kurbel: Deore DX
STI: XT
Bremse: Deore DX
Steuersatz: Deore XT
Laufräder: Naben Deore DX, Felgen Ritchey Vantage Expert
Reifen: Panaracer Smoke V+H
Sattel + Stütze: GT
Flaschenhalter: Hoeckle Special (aus echtem Feri)


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*GT-Hinterland*
GTeam Süd

Benutzerbild von GT-Hinterland

Registriert seit: Apr 2006
Ort: Biedenkopf - Wallau
Bike: GT Avalanche 2.0 Bj.2006 GT Zaskar Race Rahmen SUCHE: GT -TEQUESTA 1991!!!! Bitte alles anbieten
















1991 ein Traum 2006 Realität

Teileliste:

Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1990 (1991) Tange Prestige
Gabel: GT 2X4
Steuersatz: GT 1 1/8 
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: GT Duraluminium
Griffe: GrabOn
Bremsen: VR Shimano Deore DX Cantilever HR Shimano Deore DX U-Brake
Brems- Schalthebeleinheit: Shimano Deore XT ST M092
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore DX RD M650
Kassette: Shimano Deore DX 7 Fach
Kette: Shimano Deore DX 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore Dx FD M560
Kurbel: Shimano Deore DX FC MT80
Innenlager: Shimano Deore DX
Sattelstütze: GT True Temper
Laufräder: Ritchey Vontage Comp mit Shimano Deore DX Naben
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: HR: Panaracer Smoke VR: Panaracer Dart



*SixTimesNine*
9999,99

Benutzerbild von SixTimesNine

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Connemara, Sønder Vorupør u. Doccione di Sotto
Bike: GT Peace
















GT Richter 8.0 FERRARI Rot
Rahmen: 93er Richter 8.0 Tange Prestige and True Temper GTX Heat Treated Double Butted Chromoly Tubing
Gabel: RockShox Quadra
Steuersatz: Tioga Alchemy
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: GT Racing Saddle w/Hollow Chromoly Rails
Sattelklemme: GT
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: GT
BarEnds: Icon (91 gr.)
LRS: Shimano Deore LX Naben, Mavic M 231
Schaltung/Bremsgriffeinheit: Shimano DX w/Rapidfire Plus Shifters
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT 21-fach Dul SIS
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel: Shimano Deore LX
Pedale: Shimano
Bremsen: Shimano Deore LX 
Mäntel: Corratec Diamant Wolf


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

meine stimme :

1. zingel
2. tomasius
3. sixtimesnin

ein 85er ist klassisch niht zu toppen imho, das xizang ist einfach nur traumhaft und 6x9 - nun 1993 ist einfach mein lieblingsjahrgang....


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius weil: top ++
2. spatzel weil: genauso top
3. kint weil: rein subjektiv einer der farblich schönsten Klassiker, nicht weniger schön sind die bikes von Six Times Nine, boneless chicken, gt-heini und mini.tom


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

1.  sixtimesnine
2.  spatzel
3.  gt-heini


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. März 2008)

1. zingel
Das Bike strahlt soviel Retro aus, geht nicht anders, obwohl ich mit diesen Jahrgängen sonst nicht viel anfangen kann, weil das noch nicht "meine" Zeit war. Die Schweizer machen mal wieder vor, was Classic wirklich heisst.

2. spatzel
Abgerundet hat das Bild die wunderschöne Mag 20. Dieses Zaskar verkörpert für mich genau das, was ich zu dieser Zeit mit GT verbunden habe (und als Schüler von geträumt habe)

3. tomasius
Sehr schöner harmonischer Aufbau. Einziger Abzug: Die Truegrips stören optisch ein wenig. Tolle Rarität auch wegen des Jahrgangs.


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius - für mich ausser konkurrenz (trotz der horizontalen bremshebel ;-)
jetzt wirds richtig schwer - ich liebe tequila sunrise (nicht das getränk), ball burnished zaskars, und getupfte und rote stahlrahmen, aber dennoch:
2. gt-heini - ein toller klassiker, der sich auch immer noch zeitgemäss fortbewegen lässt
3. zingel - blitzsauber aufgebautes stück radgeschichte


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. zingel
3. mini.tom

das war für mich die schwerste kategorie


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. mini.tom
3. spatzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (1. März 2008)

1. Tomasius

2. Zingel

3. Mini.Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2008)

1. Zingel

2. mountymaus

3. BonelessChicken


----------



## Centi (1. März 2008)

1.mini.tom
2.tomasius
3.spatzel


----------



## YoKris (1. März 2008)

1. Tomasius - Wow, das Xizang hat mich echt gepackt!!! Wahnsinn!
2. Mini.tom - Und direkt danach das Zaskar! 
3. Zingel


----------



## armin-m (1. März 2008)

1. Zingel
2. Tomasius
3. Mini.Tom


----------



## Bursar (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. mini.tom
3. spatzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (1. März 2008)

1. Tomasius -> sprachlos
2. Ketterechts - sieht aus wie das offizielle Einsatzrad der Stormtrooper  
3. sixtimesnine


----------



## pilato (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. mini.tom
3. Ketterechts


----------



## carlosI (1. März 2008)

1.Tomasius; Xizang und Free Tibet
2.SixTimesNine; dieses Land braucht mal ein ordentliches Erdbeben
3.gt-heini; fillet brazed und mehr geht nicht


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. März 2008)

1. zingel
2. tomasius
3. mini.tom


----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. BonelessChicken
3. spatzel


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius > chapeau! m.E. schönstes Bike hier im Forum!
2. mountymaus > diese Farbe  
3. GT-heini > pures understatement


----------



## tofu1000 (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. gt-heini
3. GT-Hinterland


----------



## matthew (1. März 2008)

1. mini.tom
2. spatzel
3. tomasius


----------



## SixTimesNine (1. März 2008)

...and here are the results of the Danish jury:

1.tomasius
2.mini.tom
3.gt-heini


----------



## Master | Torben (1. März 2008)

1. tomesius
2. sixtimesnine
3. gt heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2008)

1. zingel - weil ich beim Betrachten der Bilder kurz dachte, ich sei 15 und würde gleich mit einen ähnlichen Rad über unsere Holzschanze auf dem Spielplatz brettern. BMX-Look wie damals, das Rad wird immer noch getreten, ich würde es sofort kaufen wollen... Geil.

2. Tomasius - Besser geht´s nicht (nur emotionaler, s.o.), XT passt perfekt, 900er XTR wäre längst nicht so schön. Ein Traum.

3. mini.tom - Die Restaurationspläne für mein Ur-Zassi basieren fast auf derselben Teileiste. Bastel-Brüder im Geiste?!


----------



## toncoc (1. März 2008)

1. mini.tom
2. gt-heini
3. mountymaus


----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

1.gt-heini
2.mini.tom
3.zingel


----------



## KaZuO (1. März 2008)

1. mini.tom
2. Ketterechts
3. tomasius


----------



## butsche2002 (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. spatzel
3. mini.tom       

alle so schööööööööööööööööön.....


----------



## korat (1. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. mini.tom
3. zingel

zu den bikes ist ja alles gesagt.
das richter ist natürlich (m)ein traum und kriegt den sonderpreis. ich habe bikes mit federgabel und "out of the box" aber gleich wegsortiert, um es mir irgendwie einfacher zu machen... es sind sooooo viele wunderschöne dabei!


----------



## Überholverbot (2. März 2008)

1. zingel
2. tomasius
3. BonelessChicken


----------



## rockhopper.comp (2. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. Ketterechts
3. mini.tom


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2008)

1. Tomasius
2. Zingel
3. Mini.Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tamaiti (2. März 2008)

1. Ketterechts
2. zingel
3. gt-heini


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2008)

1. tomasius 
2. gt-heini 
3. mountymaus


----------



## gnss (2. März 2008)

1. mountymaus
2. Manni1599
3. tomasius


----------



## Boramaniac (2. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. ketterechts
3. zingel


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2008)

1. Mountymaus
2. Manni1599
3. GT-Hinterland


----------



## ikimasu (2. März 2008)

1. zingel
2. spatzel
3. tomasius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. März 2008)

1. sixtimesnine
2. mountymaus
3. gt-heini


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. März 2008)

1. gt-heini 
2. tomasius
3. spatzel


----------



## Ketterechts (2. März 2008)

1. Tomasius  -  was lange währt , wird manchmal richtig klasse - top
2. GT-heini  -  Psyclone , Psyclone , Psyclone
3, Mountymaus  -  diese Lackierung ist der Hammer


----------



## Deleted 5247 (3. März 2008)

1. tomasius
2. BonelessChicken
3. Spatzel


----------



## Stemmel (3. März 2008)

1. mountymaus daumen: )

2. tomasius (nur die hellen Flanken stören mich persönlich...) 

3. Manni1599 (Dalmi auf Dalmi)


----------



## oliversen (3. März 2008)

1. zingel
2. tomasius
3. gt-heini


----------



## chrrup150 (3. März 2008)

1.Manni1599
2.tomasius
3.zingel


----------



## Backfisch (4. März 2008)

1. gt heini
2. spatzel
3. tomasius


----------



## gremlino (4. März 2008)

mini.tom    
tomasius   
spatzel


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. März 2008)

1. zingel
2. mini.tom
3. tomasius

Schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

1. zingel (Einige würden für das Rad Ihre Kinder ans Labor verkaufen)
2. Spatzel (vor 17 Jahren war das so "ready to race" - einfach schön)
3. mountymouse (weil ich mich heute noch in den Hintern beissen könnte damals nicht diese Farbe genommen zu haben)


----------



## DefektesKind (5. März 2008)

1.zingel
2.zingel
3.zingel

I wish it where mine.............  

falls meine bewertung nich erlaubt ist,dann so............................

1.ZINGEL
2.minitom
3.sixtimesnine


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. März 2008)

1. zingel
2. tomasius
3. gt-heini


----------



## ReeN! (9. März 2008)

1: GT-heini
2: SixTimesNine
3: mountymaus


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

1. GT-Heini
2. Manni1599 (Ich mag nun mal Dalmatiner sehr gern )
3. GT- Hinterland (Streifen als Punkte gedacht -> Dalmatiner )


----------



## tomasius (12. März 2008)

Nach schlaflosen Nächten und guter Überlegung lege ich mich nun fest:

1. zingel       

2. spatzel     

3. GT-Hinterland   


Jeder hier hat doch ein (sein) schönstes GT!  

Tom


----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

1. GT Hinterland
2. Boneless chicken
3. Manni 1599


----------



## GTdanni (14. März 2008)

1. GT-Heini 
2. Mountymaus 
3. Zingel 

Cu danni


----------



## oldman (14. März 2008)

1. zingel - klassiker treten ist kredibel
2. tomasius - du alter "nos"er hast's drauf
3. gt-heini - liebe auf den ersten blick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himmelsläufer (14. März 2008)

1.mini.tom
2.tomasius
3.mountymaus


----------



## ZeFlo (14. März 2008)

1. zingel
2. gtheini, psyclone meiner bescheidenen meinung nach der schönste gt rahmen
3. spatzel

ciao
flo


----------



## biker1967 (14. März 2008)

1. Zingel
2. tomasius
3. Gt-Heini


----------



## mini.tom (14. März 2008)

1. tomasius    
2. Manni1599   
3. zingel  
mfg
tom


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

-------------------------------closed----------------------------


----------

